# attaching top plate to existing ceiling



## derek9 (Jul 29, 2009)

If I am fastening a top plate for a new closet in an open part ot the room how do I fasten it to the ceiling? Do I cut away the drywall to expose the joists and attach the top plate on and stick frame the rest of the wall in or do something different?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

You can put it directly over the existing drywall and nail through into the ceiling joists. Sometimes you'll need to put blocking between the joists to have something to nail into but that can be done from the attic.

You can nail the top and bottom plates in place and then toenail in the studs or you can build the wall and tip it up. If you tip it up you'll want a double top plate but don't nail the upper top plate on the wall assembly and then try to tip it up cause it will jam before getting upright. Instead nail the upper top plate on the ceiling. Then you can tip up the wall (because you have that extra 1 1/2" room) right next to the upper top plate and slide it under the upper top plate and nail it in place.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't make the assumption that the ceiling is level - meaning the floor to ceiling height is the same everywhere along where the the new wall is going. Check it before deciding to build the wall then tip it up into place. 

Don't ask how I know to do this... :huh:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

For a non-load bearing wall, I'd use screws. They're easier to back out if you make a mistake.


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Derek, you should take a level to the ceiling where the new plate is going, and see if the sheetrock is flush or if its wavy. Even though it is only a closet, you still want to make sure that you get a nice tight connection to the floor joists above. If you have popcorn finish on ceiling, you may want to cut out, or scrape the area the new plate will sit. 

When you sheetrock the closet, you will need to finish the seam at the ceiling no matter what, so even if you cut out some sheetrock, it won't make the finishing harded, since you already need to finish the top edge.

Additionally don't use screws to attach the top plate. Screws are easy to snap under shear pressure. Best bet will be to borrow or rent a pneumatic nailer. Will also go alot easier, especially when you do all your toe nail connections for building wall in place.


----------



## derek9 (Jul 29, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone for the info. All made sense and everything worked out perfect!!


----------



## This dude (8 mo ago)

derek9 said:


> If I am fastening a top plate for a new closet in an open part ot the room how do I fasten it to the ceiling? Do I cut away the drywall to expose the joists and attach the top plate on and stick frame the rest of the wall in or do something different?


Yeah....u ain't standing a pre-built wall up in your already finished house. Stick build it. Shoot the top plate right through the ceiling drywall into the joist. If they're perpendicular then u either have to block through the attic....or of impossible to do that..... I have used heavy duty drywall anchors before too. The studs should be tight and squeezing that plate to the ceiling anyway. Never had a problem


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the wall was built around 12 years ago.


----------

